# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > Spoilers >  Albert Square Booze Cruise!

## Chris_2k11

*This is taken from the Sun Newspaper...*

*EastEnders is going Gallic - with a French special!*

The Walford lads are going on a booze cruise to pick up plonk for Dennis Rickman's stag bash. Pals Minty Peterson (Cliff Parisi) and Garry Hobbs (Ricky Groves) cross the channel and are joined by Mickey Miller (Joe Swash).

But there are a few surprises in store when they leave Albert Square and arrive in France.

For starters Mickey goes searching for his long-lost sister Dawn, who turns out to be living in France. As TV Biz revealed, she is played by Kara Tointon, the ex-love of former Busted singer James Bourne.

And she turns out to be living in a small village with their dad, who's played by ex-Bill star Mark Wingett.

Mickey currently lives with his mum Rosie, stepdad Keith, and younger brother and sister, Demi and Darren.

A show insider said: "Obviously Minty and Garry cause mischief wherever they go. They load up on booze and are out to have a laugh, but for Mickey the trip turns a bit darker as he decides to go and find his sister - and is stunned to also find his real dad. There are some real fireworks when he brings them home with him."

Some scenes have been filmed in a French village set in Hertfordshire.

Sounds Good!   :Thumbsup:

----------


## di marco

wow sounds good, cant wait. did it say when it was going to be shown? cos i thought that the engagement party was end of july/beginning of august and that dawn didnt arrive until september

----------


## Princess

Sounds fab. I can't wait to see what Dawn's like.

----------


## Bryan

i wondered who would be going aswell as mickey as usually a group of people go to the foreign places....

imagine it minty and gary chatting up french girls...thye have no idea what they are on about

followed by dramatic scenes between mickey and his family

well done eastenders...brilliant idea

bondboffin

----------


## squarelady

So that's how we meet Dawn!

----------


## Chris_2k11

No it never said when it was going to be screened Di Marco. What ive wrote is everything that it said about it in the newspaper.   :Smile:

----------


## di marco

> No it never said when it was going to be screened Di Marco. What ive wrote is everything that it said about it in the newspaper.


oh ok thanks

----------


## willow

sounds great cheers!!!

----------


## Bryan

> wow sounds good, cant wait. did it say when it was going to be shown? cos i thought that the engagement party was end of july/beginning of august and that dawn didnt arrive until september


yes but it said for dennis stag bash...stag night...before wedding

so that means it can be anytime following the engdagemnt party...meaning shannis wedding is around septmember time 

when phil returns...to ruin it (as stated in newspapers) so therefore it all fits in   :Big Grin:  

bondboffin

----------


## di marco

> yes but it said for dennis stag bash...stag night...before wedding


oops didnt read it properly!

----------


## Bryan

> Mickey, Kat, Chrissie, Leo, Rosie, Tina and Ruby have also all been in The Bill.


for one or to episodes maybe...but as in central characters of the show there has only been jonny allen and maxwell moon (but he dosent count)

bondboffin

----------


## xcutiekatiex

wow theres alot of them then

----------


## squarelady

> for one or to episodes maybe...but as in central characters of the show there has only been jonny allen and maxwell moon (but he dosent count)
> 
> bondboffin


I 'spose but if you're a fan of the Bill you'll stil recognise the faces. I was just pointing out that alot of peole in both. I wasn't just talking about the central characters.

----------


## squarelady

> wow theres alot of them then


There's more than I listed....those were just an example.

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

Hiya!!!!!
This Sounds Sooooooooo Good!!!!!
I Absolutely Can Not Wait,HaHa,LOL!!!!!!

Love
 :Heart:    Melanie   :Heart:

----------


## Treacle

But The Bill like Holby City has had tons of people we know from elsewhere in it and vice versa.

----------


## di marco

> Yer maybe, it's just getting confusing with anymore of The Bill's cast in 'Enders. I'm going to get really lost!


luckily for me i dont watch the bill!

----------


## Treacle

Good programme but not as good as it used to be  :Smile:

----------


## Bryan

> Good programme but not as good as it used to be


i think its the other way around..theres always something happening in it these days, the bill is also filled with drama and action...luving it

bondboffin

----------


## Treacle

> i think its the other way around..theres always something happening in it these days, the bill is also filled with drama and action...luving it
> 
> bondboffin


They've totally changed it.

----------


## Bryan

> They've totally changed it.


for the better in my opinion, it used to be boring but now they have made it more like a soap...having continuing storylines set around the officers rather than the crimes and the victims

there is always someting going on to make you want to watch it.

bondboffin

----------


## Treacle

I'd rather get to know the characters via the old method and not by giving them their own little dramas. 50% of them are on the WRONG side of the law let alone defending it. I prefer Heartbeat now.

----------


## Bryan

> I'd rather get to know the characters via the old method and not by giving them their own little dramas. 50% of them are on the WRONG side of the law let alone defending it. I prefer Heartbeat now.


dont get me started on that:boring drivall...it should stay in the 1960s instaed of annoying viewers year in year out!!!! it is boring and mushy and not what i want of a sunday night!!!
will they ever move it into the 1970's? where is the realism

anyways.... back to eastenders booze cruise!!!   :Big Grin:  

bondboffin

----------


## Treacle

> dont get me started on that:boring drivall...it should stay in the 1960s instaed of annoying viewers year in year out!!!! it is boring and mushy and not what i want of a sunday night!!!
> will they ever move it into the 1970's? where is the realism
> 
> anyways.... back to eastenders booze cruise!!!   
> 
> bondboffin


I disagree, Heartbeat might be old fashioned but atleast the cops aren't breaking the law   :Rotfl:

----------


## alan45

> Good programme but not as good as it used to be


It can only get better since Marquess has gone to pastures new  :Cheer:

----------


## Treacle

> It can only get better sin Marquess has gone to pastures new


Do we have a new Executive Producer yet?

----------


## alan45

Not as far as I know although I did hear the dreaded   :Sick:  Louise Berridge's   :Sick:  name bandied about

----------


## Treacle

> Not as far as I know although I did hear the dreaded   Louise Berridge's   name bandied about


Can't be worse than Paul.

----------

